# Are satsumas bad for dogs?...



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

As this is all thats left of the one harry stole out of the fruit bowl!



Little $*!#!!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I hope not - my lot love them 

Although they do seem to go straight through 

Mine all sit in a row waiting for a piece if one of us has one 

ps - we don't have a fruit bowl anymore - despite having small dogs they always seem to find a way to climb up and steal from it - all food is kept in cupboards here!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2014)

Kenzie chases them around like a ball, barking at them when she bites them and they squirt juice at her :lol: She'll eventually eat them though, they're absolutely fine for dogs


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Jp kp said:


> As this is all thats left of the one harry stole out of the fruit bowl!
> 
> 
> 
> Little $*!#!!!


Only if they disagree with the dog! 

You may soon find out............. 

Some dogs like citrus fruit, many do not.

But they are not toxic to dogs per se


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks, sounds like nothing to worry about then! He normally hands them over before eating them, but on my watch he did!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Usually eaten in a split second although I've never given them a whole one, I like them too much to do that. One of my dogs used to roll on the segment before she would eat it!


----------

